# Harris to start tonight?



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just heard via ESPN Radio that Harris is going to start in Griffs place tonight. 
Guess they are wanting to push Parker and his sore thigh. 

Not 100% positive if this will happen, just what I heard.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

This will be key!

We can make Tony run and get tired in the begining so when he is benched we can abuse the Spurs


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Just heard via ESPN Radio that Harris is going to start in Griffs place tonight.
> Guess they are wanting to push Parker and his sore thigh.
> 
> Not 100% positive if this will happen, just what I heard.


Wow. I really like Griff but I've been wanting to see Terry and Devin starting together to see what would happen. This is exciting.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> This is exciting.


Wow. :banana: 

Avery was the first to say during the offseason that a Terry-Harris backcourt could be a defensive liability. Personally, I want Harris to get minutes, and if this is how we do it, so be it.

p.s. I would love to see Marquis and JHo get major minutes together, also.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Wow. :banana:
> 
> Avery was the first to say during the offseason that a Terry-Harris backcourt could be a defensive liability. Personally, I want Harris to get minutes, and if this is how we do it, so be it.
> 
> p.s. I would love to see Marquis and JHo get major minutes together, also.


We can have JET pick up Bowen on the defensive end (he has no post game) and put Josh on Manu. This would require several switches when transitioning to defense depending on who Avery wants to have guarding who, but if the guys make the switches properly this could be big.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wouldnt you want Devin on Parker, we defniately need to try that. Get him running, I remember when Devin bullied Nash into 10 turnovers


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Wouldnt you want Devin on Parker, we defniately need to try that. Get him running, I remember when Devin bullied Nash into 10 turnovers


Yes, sorry I meant having Terry guard Bowen, not Devin. Bowen can't post anybody, but I have a bad feeling Manu would eat JET alive which is why I'd rather see Josh on Manu.

Defense:
JET on Bowen
Devin on Parker
Josh on Manu
Dirk on Horry/Nazr/Rasho
Damp/Diop on Duncan

Don't know what Avery's thinking or if he wants all the switching, but I'm anxious to find out.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> We can have JET pick up Bowen on the defensive end (he has no post game) and put Josh on Manu. This would require several switches when transitioning to defense depending on who Avery wants to have guarding who, but if the guys make the switches properly this could be big.


Parker (limping) would have to take Harris on D. That would leave Manu to cover JET....that's too much speed !!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Parker (limping) would have to take Harris on D. That would leave Manu to cover JET....that's too much speed !!


There are so many different permutations here. I'm really anxious to see what kind of scheme Avery picks. Maybe he leaves JET on Manu to start and see how it goes?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> There are so many different permutations here. I'm really anxious to see what kind of scheme Avery picks. Maybe he leaves JET on Manu to start and see how it goes?


As mentioned, rotation gets it done. We've got just as many swing players, and more athletism to cover their perimeter game. 

Dirk's J will be just fine if our slashers get to the rack. I don't necessarily need Dirk to come off picks and screens, he's got nice feet for a big, but he's not going to dribble into an opening against this defense. Drive and dish to the open man, right?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

NONONO, i think what Avery wants to do is make Horry or Duncan guard Harris or JHo, which is impossible for him to do.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> As mentioned, rotation gets it done. We've got just as many swing players, and more athletism to cover their perimeter game.
> 
> Dirk's J will be just fine if our slashers get to the rack. I don't necessarily need Dirk to come off picks and screens, he's got nice feet for a big, but he's not going to dribble into an opening against this defense. Drive and dish to the open man, right?


Drive and dish and more pick and roll would be nice tonight. I'm just a big fan of pick and roll offense because it creates mismatches even against the best defensive teams assuming you have the right offensive players to run it.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> NONONO, i think what Avery wants to do is make Horry or Duncan guard Harris or JHo, which is impossible for him to do.


If Avery can convince Pop to have Horry trying to guard Devin then he's a freakin' genius! lol


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> If Avery can convince Pop to have Horry trying to guard Devin then he's a freakin' genius! lol


 Well Pop has said that Avery is like his son..... And you know what parents do for there kids *wink wink*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> If Avery can convince Pop to have Horry trying to guard Devin then he's a freakin' genius! lol


Horry was guarding Griffin in game 1, if Harris starts then i don't think Bowen will be able to guard Dirk.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Drive and dish and more pick and roll would be nice tonight. I'm just a big fan of pick and roll offense because it creates mismatches even against the best defensive teams assuming you have the right offensive players to run it.


Then having Harris on the court (with Terry) gives you more options for the s/r. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Horry was guarding Griffin in game 1, if Harris starts then i don't think Bowen will be able to guard Dirk.


 Your right I think they will be ending up playing a zone.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Then having Harris on the court (with Terry) gives you more options for the s/r. I'm really looking forward to this.


 Our defense may collapse though.

Harris would be strong on the D but then Jet would be lacking and Harris and Jet in the back court is an offensive thing to do.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Our defense may collapse though.
> 
> Harris would be strong on the D but then Jet would be lacking and Harris and Jet in the back court is an offensive thing to do.


Harris on Tony Parker, JHo on Manu Ginobli and Terry on Bruce Bowen.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Harris on Tony Parker, JHo on Manu Ginobli and Terry on Bruce Bowen.


 Harris on Parker
Jet on Manu
J-Ho on Bruce

thats what I thought was going to be the line up


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

No way Terry can guard Manu.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I like Terry's D against Bowen; I think this might work.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Horry was guarding Griffin in game 1, if Harris starts then i don't think Bowen will be able to guard Dirk.


You can't compare Griff with Devin's speed and ability to penetrate though.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I think this change is obviously meant to speed up the tempo of the game and for offensive scoring. I hope Terry is not on Ginoboli because he will eat him alive. Therefore, putting Howard on Manu would be great for us. If Parker is limited tonight as reported, then that will be an advantage to us. I am anxious to see what the Spurs do to counter this because you know they will. Harris is our best penatrator and he sets up players better than Terry which could ultimately help out Dirk in this series as well as Terry Howard(who's hitting his outside shot consistently nowadays), and Stackhouse( I know people). Very interesting lineup tonight and it will be interesting to see the results. Which I hope is a positive one for us.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Horry on Dirk and then bring in Barry or Finley to try to force JET into guarding someone who is a real offensive threat.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> You can't compare Griff with Devin's speed and ability to penetrate though.


I am not comparing, i am simply saying there is no way Duncan or Horry can guard Harris. So in the end i think Bowen will have to guard Terry or JHO and Horry will guard Dirk.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i REALLY dont like this move its moving away from what has worked ALL year its a nervous desperation move which shouldnt b done after 1 game!

a thigh contusion is a dead leg after sum heat on tht and a good stretch+warmup is ok so its nt gonna b a big deal

i REALLY hope this is just speculation and avery starts griffin


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> i REALLY dont like this move its moving away from what has worked ALL year its a nervous desperation move which shouldnt b done after 1 game!
> 
> a thigh contusion is a dead leg after sum heat on tht and a good stretch+warmup is ok so its nt gonna b a big deal
> 
> i REALLY hope this is just speculation and avery starts griffin


Hindsight: 20/20. :wiz:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> i REALLY dont like this move its moving away from what has worked ALL year its a nervous desperation move which shouldnt b done after 1 game!
> 
> a thigh contusion is a dead leg after sum heat on tht and a good stretch+warmup is ok so its nt gonna b a big deal
> 
> i REALLY hope this is just speculation and avery starts griffin


man.. It was a great move and we won the game.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Playoffs are about adjustments.

Was it panic & desperation when Pop moved Horry into the starting lineup against the Kings?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I bet you we will see Bowen on Harris just a bit more because of his performance in game 2 and that will open up Dirk a bit more in the series unless they put Duncan on him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk is to quick for Duncan so he can take him.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

yup i was wrong


----------

